
Esperanto - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto
======
peatmoss
I completed the Duolingo course in Esperanto this year, and found it enormous
fun. I don't know if I'll keep it up, but the thing I most appreciate about it
is that it feels like a ticket to a kinder world... even if just for vacation.

I'd love to build enough proficiency to attend the world congress and be able
to converse with folks there. I imagine you'd meet some remarkable people.

Lastly, I wish I were living in the multiverse in which there is a Star Trek
series filmed in Esperanto. If I were a bored billionaire, I'd totally fund a
fan series a la "Star Trek Continues" in Esperanto. Maybe we can get George
Soros (native Esperanto speaker) and Paul Allen (sci-fi ultra aficionado) to
talk.

